# Leveraging Equipment's USB ports for cooling fans



## PhenomeNhan (Mar 4, 2008)

With all the new AVRs, DVD players, etc., coming out with USB ports. Anyone ever try to use these to power a laptop coolant fan? I figure this would be a nice cheap $10-30 solution mainly for open rack equipment, rather than spending a whole lot more $ (I'm thinking $80 and above/per) for some of the cooling solution out on the market today. What about using a cheap USB hub (AC-powered) if more than one fan is needed, like these:

http://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&ke...ics&hvadid=19754123511&ref=pd_sl_3u8tdfxh77_e


----------



## binarylinguist (Aug 4, 2010)

In my cabinet, I chain a bunch of PC fans together using this:

http://www.coolerguys.com/840556088776.html


----------



## PhenomeNhan (Mar 4, 2008)

BinaryLinguist said:


> In my cabinet, I chain a bunch of PC fans together using this:
> 
> http://www.coolerguys.com/840556088776.html


I have the same thing for my closed cabinet  

I was just wondering what people use for open ones. Stuff like the older Sony PS3 or Directv receivers get very hot, so a laptop cooler would seem to be a good cheap alternative to these:

http://home-audio.audioadvisor.com/search?w=cooling+fans&x=0&y=0


----------



## PhenomeNhan (Mar 4, 2008)

I see they now have usb fans:

http://www.coolerguys.com/840556088417.html

Would have been a cleaner/possibly slightly cheaper install than running a bunch of molex conversions


----------



## binarylinguist (Aug 4, 2010)

Stop trying to be so practical and clean. :raspberry:

When I get things setup again, I'll definitely NOT be daisy-chaining molex connections.


----------

